# My African Grey Died after visiting the Vets



## lez479 (Feb 14, 2014)

On Thursday 6 Feb I noticed my 7-year old African Grey,(Charlie),had not eaten much food that day and had a slight squeak in his throat.I took him to the Avian Vets at 5.45pm on Friday 7th and she examined him fully declaring him to be"In good health".His Heart,Air-Sacs+Throat were fine and she diagnosed a bacterial infection in his voice box or thyroid.She then gave him an injection of Marbocyl,(Fluoroquinolone),together with liquid Marbocil/liquid vitamins and Forthyron,(for the possible thyroid infection-I had to give him 1/4 of a tablet,(50mcg),in water as soon as I arrived home,which was 7pm and all the medication together-24hous later.
At 11pm he fell back off his perch,not breathing,claws clenched,stiff-Dead!-I did the only thing I could think of+blew gently into his beak,massaging and tapping his chest-a few seconds later he opened his eyes a little and was breathing weakly.I put a white towel near him,(He never liked this towel),and he started to take deep breaths and shreiked at the towel.-A short time later he was on his perch drinking lots of Forthyron-laced water-A miracle,I could not believe it!
However he had another 5 Heart Attacks,(my Vets description),between that time and Sunday 9th February,(last Sunday),but the last 2,(12.50pm+1pm),were too close together and he died at 1pm and I couldn't save him this time.I called the Vets on Monday 10 Feb,only to be told they had never had a problem with these 2 medications and that "All medicines could have side effects".Perhaps I should have just accepted this,but looking at where his cage used to be,then at his grave in the garden,the house in silence with my beautifull bird gone,I started researching Marbocyl and Forthyron.
Marbocyl:-"Developed for cattle-also used in cats+dogs/can cause Cardiac Arrest in a few cases/restlessness+siezures/may induce GI signs+siezures!
Forthyron:-"For cats and dogs/May cause stress on the heart causing heart failure/a sudden demand for oxygen,plus the chronotropic effects sodium can place on the heart!+ there are many more.
I googled Fluoroquinolone,(Marbocil),but didn't realise this drug was for Humans too,(USA Websites):-"The most Deadliest anti-biotic on the market today/High risk anti-biotic which has the unique ability to penetrate the blood/brain barrier/Side effects are cardiac arrest/Kidney failure/retinal detatchment/tendon rupture/liver failure/etc".There are over 138,000 legal cases pending in the US,by patients prescribed Fluoroquinolones.
So the question I now have in my,(admittedly unbalanced state of mind),is-If these drugs were developed for humans/cattle/dogs etc and are KNOWN to have these side effects for these people/large animals-were these Anti-biotics,both having possible cardiac arrest side-effects the correct drugs for my small,beautiful bird?And if I can find out about the dangers of these drugs-why does my Avian Vet not Know about y=them and why was I not informed at the time?
Anyone having previous problems with African Greys and these 2 drugs,please advise me-If you think I am crazy,(I feel that way),tell me-I don't mind,but I don't want any other owner of a Grey to go what I am going through at the moment.Alone and lost in the silence-without my beautifull Charlie.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi there, couldn't just read and run. I am so sorry you had to lose your beautiful bird in such horrific circumstances  

It is indeed very strange that the vet seemed to shrug off the risks of using such drugs, especially on a bird! You could always complain to the RCVS though I am not sure what they'd be able to do in such a situation, it does seem like the vet made a pretty bad decision and hasn't treated you particularly well either, you'd expect the vet to be honest and forthright.

It sounds like they were trying to downplay the risks - probably hadn't expected you to go and do your own research!

Again, I am terribly sorry for your loss *hug*


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am so sorry to read about your parrot, have you been in touch with the vert since this happened, apart from the terrible side effects, it seems an awful lot of medication to give a bird, and especially such a mixture
I don't have birds but my son has a parrot,


----------



## lez479 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thankyou so very much for your kind words.
It appears that many drugs+medicines prescibed for Birds,were developed for the treatment of cattle,pigs,dogs,etc-and in fact there are NO drugs specifically for Birds and they have not been tested on them.So if you have to take your Pet Bird to the Vets-better start praying!
Thankyou again
Kindest Regards
Les


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Les I am so sorry for your loss of Charlie.
Reading through your post my heart goes out to you.
We do put our faith in the vets and we never expect these dreadful things to happen.
You could write or ring the RCVS and tell them about what happened.
From what you have said I think your vets did not treat you very well and showed no compassion towards you.
As for them telling you that you should perhaps accept this 
That is unforgivable and I would complain to the RCVS about this practice. 
Did they give you any warnings about the side effects that could happen?

I hope you get some answers.
I know it won't bring your Lovely Charlie back.

R.I.P Charlie and Fly freely at Rainbow Bridge.
One Day you will meet up again with your family xx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. They are special birds.

It's amazing that you brought him back from the first attack.

Have you shared your findings re the medications with your vet in writing? Perhpas send ot head of practice. It won't bring your Charlie back, but the vet should learn from what happened, and will hopefully prescribe differently in future.

By all means write to the RCVS too, and tell them precisely what happened too. It's hard to make a complaint stick - they tend to close ranks - but they could in theory alert other avian vets of what happened too.

Your not crazy either, you've suffered an awful loss, and losses like this make you lose all faith in vets (we've been there). 

((((((((Fly happy and free Charlie))))))))))))))


----------



## lez479 (Feb 14, 2014)

Summersky,thank you and everyone for their kind words and compassion.
My vet has 18 years of experience with exotic birds,when I phoned and told her what had happened,(together with my findings re:Marbocil and Forthyron,both having Cardiac Arrest possibilities),she said she had never previously had a problem using these 2 drugs together and that"all drugs can have side-effects",plus she wasn't aware of any Cardiac problems with these drugs.
She said she would submit a report to the VMD,(Veterinary Medicines Directorate),as I have done myself.
When I somehow managed to get Charlie breathing again,after his first attack-I did not believe it!-then revived him again another four times,until the final one.
I wrote my post detailing what had happened-then I read it back and it dawned on me that experienced bird owners are going to think I am Bonkers-telling lies-dreaming!But that is the truth of what happened and I would not soil his memory by making up a story.
So if your precious,beautifull bird appears to be dead,there may be a possibility of reviving him-never give up.
Best wishes and thankyou again for you kind words.
Les


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

i'm so sorry for your loss. heart goes out to you.

unfortunately, there are Very few if any drugs designed for birds and small animals- certainly none developed for the treatment of rats; my vets made my sign a form stating that this had been explained to me in full before the first antibiotic could be issued for my boys- one developed for cattle it turns out!
the lack of funding for development of drugs for these species is incredible. and then there comes the task of testing- how does a vet, specializing in the care of rodents or birds because of their love of the species, then go to a lab to test out drugs on these animals- it's a very shaded area when you think about it.
my vet is actually working along with a few in england to try and develop a steroid inhaler to improve the quality of life for fancy rats who have scarred lungs from infection- but it is a trial; in other words they are relying on owners with rats exhibiting such symptoms to agree to be involved in the trial and accept the risks. (one of my boys will no doubt end up in this trial when his lungs get worse, but i have to accept first that i will effectively be turning my beloved pet into an out-of-lab lab-rat.
really hazy area. 


but that in no way excuses Your vet of not warning you of the risks. i would certainly be making a complaint- it won't bring your beloved boy back, but even just putting it on paper officially may help give you closure and help you grieve and move on.
X


----------

